# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director RAJESH PILLAI

## Aromal

FK* PROUDLY PRESENTS* 

*FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director Rajesh Pillai*
*
Director of the movie "Traffic"*

----------


## vivek achayan

traffic poleyulla oru road trip eduthappol athu click aakumoyennu sirinu pediyundayirunno??????

----------


## vivek achayan

eethanu puthiya projects????????

----------


## vivek achayan

superstarsine vechethenkilum cinema manasil undo???????????/

----------


## Josh

*Sir Orupadu nalla abiprayam nedi allo puthiya chithram..... Athil eattavum importance ulla allaenkil eattavum ishtappetta prathikaranam eathu vyakthuyude ayirunnu??*

----------


## PARAMU

My questions

1) Are you happy with the response you got for this film?

2) You told that in this movie, firstly you approached some stars but they didnt co-operate with you. After the release, any of that stars they called and asked anything?

3) In this movie, I didnt like the relationship you handled between kunjakko boban and ramya nambeesan. what is your opinion?

----------


## Josh

*Ee vijayathil Sir eattavum kadappettirikkunnathu aarodanu....??*

----------


## Shankarannan

Hi 
ithra manoharamaya oru chithram malayalikalkku thannathil valareyadhikam nandi

ee cinema cheyyumbol, ee vijayam pradeekshichirunno

----------


## Josh

*Traffic enna cinema cheyyumbol sir ne eattavum athikam inspire cheythathu Aaranu.... ?????
Sir nu Shootingil eattavum comfortable ayi thonniyathu eathu actor aan...*

----------


## Kashinathan

Traffic enna film edukan sir ethra mathram kashtapettu

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Well done sir ..Traffic was awesome.. We find some resemblance of mammookka in rahman's character. Did you make it purposefully??

----------


## Shankarannan

Aduthide oru interviewvil thankal paraykayundayi industryiyile chila tharangalum oru producerum moshamayi perumari eenu, ini avar thankalumayi cinema cheyyan thalpperyappettal sahakarikkumo

----------


## guru

Thankal oru interviewil parayukayundaayi oru producreeduthu katha parayan poyi 2 hr katha kettittu pulli athinusesham thankale apamanichu vittu ennu. ippol thankalkku industryil allenkil samoohathil trafficiloode oru vila kaivannirikunnu. Thankalkku ivide ee cinemaforuthil thurannu parayamo araanu aa producer ennu ?

----------


## Rohith

critics mosamayi paranja bilal colony sequesinanu malabar areayilokke ettavum kayyadi kittiyad...
ithu manapoorvam cheythathano??

----------


## Bunny

*Firstly Congrats Sir...also Thnks for giving us a Master Piece..*

My Questions

* *Tafficil Tangalk etavum ishtapetta Character ethann..?..tante cinemayile ella kathapathrangaleyum oru samvidyakanu oru pole priyapettath ann enn ariyam...ennalum ariyan oru curiosity..?..Your Favourite Character...?

* Tangalude Future Projects...?

* Hridayathil Sookshikan Kand Kuttam Paranjavar Traffic Kanditt Abhinadikumbol Rajesh Pillai enna Vykthik enth tonnunu...?

*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Oru yuva samvidhayakan ethu interviewilum parayum Sandesham (Message) illatha Cinemakal onnum cinemakal alla ennu. Ee abhiprayathil etra satyam undu? 
Thankalude chitrathiloode samoohathinu enthenkilum sandhesham nalkan sramikkarundo?

----------


## kallan pavithran

Sir, 

The movie traffic was awsome and thrilling till the bilal colony sequence. Angane oru sequence e filmil include cheyanundaya sahacharyam onnu visadeekarikamo? Film kanda sesham ath vendiyirunilla ennu thonniyo?

wishing all the best for ur coming projects. e varshathe awards oke trafficnu kitatte ennum asamsikunnu.

----------


## Paashaanam Babu

Sir.... enikkee padathintey oru highlate aaaayi thonniyath eeee padathiley star cast aaanu. Oooorro tharathinum valarey aapt aaaya charectors  aaanu nalkiyittullathu. aa oro rolukalum oro thaaaravum thanteythaya reeethiyil mikachathaaakki. 
EEEEe oru casting enganey saaadhich?
thirakkadha thayyarakkumbol thanney tharangaley manasssil kandano james albert script rajchath?

----------


## drishyan

First of all, thanks for thinking through a different perspective.

My questions?
1. Is there any scene or sequence or an angle to the story which you wanted to tell, but could not due to some constraints?

2. What is the best and worst opinion you've received for the movie, which you also would agree to?

3. When can we expect the screenplay for the movie getting published? Request you to stick to the pre-production version which does not reflects the changes which might have happened over the editing table. This will help movie aspirants like to me to understand  to learn more on the paper-to-film transformation process.

----------


## ITV

1. Hrudayathil Sookshikkan enna filmnte parajayathinu shesham film fieldile aarenkilumaayi contact undaayirunno, other than Bobby-Sanjay? 

2. Ee time-il mattoru filmnekkurichu chinthichirunno?

3. TRAFFIC enna chithram koodi parajayappettirunnuvenkil, oru nalla chithram cheythu enna manasamthrupthy undenkil polum, film fieldil nilkumbl adutha step ennathu enganeyaakumaayirunnu?

4. Abel Tharyan pole mattoru nalla abhinayasadhyathayulla role-il Chackochane thaangalude adutha filmlum pratheekshikkaamo?

----------

